# Crappy first call.



## aurias1111 (Oct 28, 2009)

Called to replace water closet in elderly ladies house. Bill was paid for by adult protective services. She was using lavatory sink and bathtub to crap in because the commode wasn't "working". Ohh the smell!! Hope y'all's day was better lol. This whole house was a wreck . It's crazy how some people live.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Nope 

Serve Pro would be the first call that I made before I went into that bathroom..

If they didn't like that, then call someone else. We ain't freaking janitors, that's fooking terrible.


----------



## aurias1111 (Oct 28, 2009)

Yea I sure wasn't wantin to do it. Me and my apprentice were gaggin lol. Had respirators on , hazmat suits and doubled up the latex gloves. We removed old one tossed it on curb and installed new one and got the heck out. Felt sorry for the cats in the house haha.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Been out of residential service a little over 4 years...

And that picture made me not wanna do it for another 4... X 10

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## aurias1111 (Oct 28, 2009)

Lol if everyday were like this I'd be done with it. Gotta be my worst call so far. Love service work tho. We always stayin busy with repair


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Definitely a need for it, and I always stayed hooked up.

Just got burnt out on it. 6 years was enough for me. Seen the worst and the best in people. Just remember leave it at work, nothing is worth bringing it home with you...


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

Just curious... Does your company charge extra for dirty situations like this? Because if not you definitely should have. Thanks for sharing


----------



## iantheplumber (Sep 8, 2013)

yeah, i hate service work too..

i wont miss dealing with customers..


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

I like service work. Different things every day. And I like dealing with MOST people. Has its challenges just like everything else. Stressful days of trying to get everyone satisfied, who to put off, who is a true emergency, nobody likes to miss work for the plumber.... But I have relationships with many long time repeat customers. Perhaps there is something to be said about teamwork that you experience on new construction... Especially after looking at those pics.


----------



## aurias1111 (Oct 28, 2009)

JAraiza said:


> Just curious... Does your company charge extra for dirty situations like this? Because if not you definitely should have. Thanks for sharing


This call was under a contract through adult protective services so the customer got it for free and adult services only would spend up to so much. We ended up chargin 450. And all we furnished was waxring, bolts, and new supply line. We got it done quick too lol


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd hope adult protective services mis places y'alls number.

The issue with doing that type of job is now they know what your company is willing to do for a buck... And now shall the flailing commence when that phone rings, all though that's gotta be the worst toilet I've ever seen..

Just sit tight I bet you will top that!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Smells like good money extra $200 on top of bill.


----------



## sjaquay (Jan 13, 2013)

in my area, if we come across that we are supposed to call the health department. i would have told them $1000 minimum, then when they said "NO" i would have said ok, thank you. have a good day. i come across nastyness like that about 2 times every 6 months or so and i always double or triple the cost, that way if they agree, its well worth it, then ill call health dept. nothing but a health hazard...


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Is that a 10" turd in there?


----------



## aurias1111 (Oct 28, 2009)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Is that a 10" turd in there?


Lmao your eyes are not deceiving you .


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

wow. hope you dont have aids now lol . you got a lot of heart to go through with that mess ! kudos on the go-getter attitude. don't see that very often haha


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Is that a 10" turd in there?


Don't know, I never enlarged the photo on my phone app. If it is, at least he's healthy.

Now off I go, time to vomit


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm impressed with the amount of sprayage on the floor and walls, bet he could **** through a screen door and not hit any sides!


----------

